# Speed Control - with a table/bench saw



## Drugstore Cowboy (May 17, 2007)

OK - another off the wall brainstorming question.

Wondering about using one of those external speed controls with an old Delta 10" bench saw. (one of the little basic models that go for about $99 these days)

The point would NOT be to run it at slower speed ---
But simply to soften the startup.
Since it is direct drive and the case is lightweight -- even bolted to a table it gets a bit of a jolt when first powered on.
Thinking that would be minimized if I could start it at low RPM then 'rev' it up.

Any of you electronics wizards know what damage I might be doing to the motor or the switch in this scenario?

YES -- I know the BEST answer is to save the money I would spend on the control and put it toward a good belt-drive saw. 
What can I say -- I'm a tinkerer.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

I have always heard that unless it has an induction (or something like that) type motor, you will burn it up using any type of variable speed device.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Cowboy

Most cheap tables saws ,NO speed NO HP , thats' why may of them are taged 3HP

But why would you want to do that ? but Bob is right most can take it on (a S.C. device)

But you can get one for your router for 10.oo bucks
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=43060
If your router is not equip with a VS device.
------



Drugstore Cowboy said:


> OK - another off the wall brainstorming question.
> 
> Wondering about using one of those external speed controls with an old Delta 10" bench saw. (one of the little basic models that go for about $99 these days)
> 
> ...


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

It probably has a 'universal motor', kind of like a circular saw or router, so it probably wouldn't hurt it. I'd check craigslist.com or something like that to see if you can get a beefier saw for cheap.

Just checked a couple listed today 'near' you, lots of table saws, even one under $100

http://dallas.craigslist.org/tls/349084962.html


This one might be even more fun for you -- a free router table!

http://dallas.craigslist.org/tls/349112081.html


----------



## Drugstore Cowboy (May 17, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Cowboy
> 
> Most cheap tables saws ,NO speed NO HP , thats' why may of them are taged 3HP
> . . .
> ...


You no doubt know much more than I do about that first point --
I have no doubt you are correct.
All I can say for sure is that over about 10 years this little Delta has made a straight clean cut in or through everything I have thrown at it 
- from pressure treated deck boards to 70 year old southern yellow pine - to oak - to hardibacker (cement board).
Heck -- it's like me -- it should have died a couple of times over.
So -- I reckon I'll keep using it til it does.

As for why I would want to connect it to a speed control ----
Well -- that was just one of those off the wall ideas that pass through your mind just before you go to sleep or just before you wake up --- or -- as in my case this morning -- when you are finding things to think about OTHER than your job 
It really wasn't anything thought out -
- the notion was to give it a softer start.
Now that I am a little more awake -- even I dont like the idea.


----------



## Drugstore Cowboy (May 17, 2007)

DOUG -- 
Thanks --- you have me pegged pretty good -- 
I come from a long line of bargain hunters and horse traders.
I don't think my grandad ever paid asking price for anything but groceries and gas in his life.
Definitely have to get in touch on that router table.

Like I said - I wasn't LOOKING to replace my saw -- but its one major drawback is SIZE - a larger top would HANDY -- may have to give that guy a call too.

Thanks again to all who humored me with a reply.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

hey Cowboy! My first table saw was a little craftsman 8 inch bench top. They were just starting to come out with 10 bench top models then. I used the heck out of that little thing for alot of projects! I gave 129.00 for that saw new and sold it to the neighbor for $50.00 when I got my new 10 inch contractor saw from Craftsman. The motor burnt up on that one and was a direct drive. Did without for about a year and found a deal on my Delta contractor on close out with the T2 fence for 299.00 . I love it but if I had to do it all over again I would have saved the money and got one of the hybrid saws and saved some room and got better DC. That motor sticking out on a contractor saw eats up space! I bet that little 10 inch will last several years more... . unless you put that VS controller on it 

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi
talking about 8" saws

The saw I like best is my 8" Altas cast iron table saw with WINGS, it flys 

and cuts like a dream, it's 1940s model , old stuff, this one has a replacement 110 volt 2HP motor, I don't cut to many 2 x 4 so it works best for me....and the best part it was free my son got it out the trash can about 3 years ago and with a bit of TLC it's great saw, but I still looking for a part that was broken when I got it,small gear on the back side


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Oh man... old Atlas saws kick ass. Box maker Doug Stowe uses a 40's model Atlas contractor saw that he has been using for years. It's got one of those open web cast iron extensions on it. My old craftsman had that.. damn I don't know how many times i caught a finger in there and about ripped it off my hand. That I don't miss!! 

Corey


----------

